

Entrepreneurship idea - local

Is there any requirement in the business sector that needs to be addressed technologically ?
======
Joakal
Talk to people in the business sector. As many as you can. See what they
complain about. Usually the best way to solve a problem for an advantage.

Don't limit yourself to technological problems. eg Zerocater. Although they
present a technological interface, they still do the grunt work in talking to
restaurants on issues.

------
mindcrime
If you're looking for some "seed" ideas or "food for thought" you might check
this list out:

<http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

------
Brewer
I'm sure that there are tons, but do you honestly think if someone had a
million (or billion) dollar idea that they would just give it to you?

~~~
steventruong
Some people would actually. There are lots of ideas I might not be interested
in personally but would love to have exist. In some cases, I don't really care
if I build it or not, it'd just be cool if a service did exist. It varies from
person to person but there are people who don't mind giving away ideas they
themselves may or may not want to build out just to see the service exist.

~~~
Brewer
Good argument.

------
local
Will there be any funding if i have a startup, since i am from the
subcontinent(south asia) and not living close to any Sillicon Valley.

